# cohibas



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

whats everyones take on the cohibas? any size are they really worth the extra ching? i have only tried the siglo2 but wasnt really impressed thought it was kind of flat.they are considerably more money than a lot of smokes their size.my question ..are they worth it?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IF you like Cohibas they are. If you don't, well then no.

_This message brought to you by the "I like to state the obvious" coalition._


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

A dollar cigar is not worth it if you didn't like it enough to justify the cost.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

i've had a couple and i have to say, in my own personal, unprofessional,noob opinion, that they are overpriced. they are good, but there are too many other smokes that i'd rather spend my money on.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If you can get some with four years age or more or you want to age them, they are worth the coin, IMO. If you are buying new production and intend to smoke them now, you will be better served by buying something else.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> If you can get some with four years age or more or you want to age them, they are worth the coin, IMO. If you are buying new production and intend to smoke them now, you will be better served by buying something else.


*let them rest, deep rest for a few years...*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The Siglo II are a great little cigar. My favorite one is the Esplendidos. If you have those with five years on them, you will have one great smoking experience.

I also like the original release 03 Siglo VI. Great Cohiba flavor, with a slight grassy taste that they are known for. 

Try a Esplendido with age and you tell me if they are worth it.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, heres my Noob take on Cohibas
Ive only had 1 REAL cohiba.. a siglo VI
ive written a review, but to sum it up here in 1 word. "DAMMMNNNN!!!:dr "

but you already know this, or you wouldnt be considering them.

Are they worth the premium price they fetch?
well thats for you to decide. 
If i won the lottery. i would have an entire room filled with premium smokes, and in that room i would have a DEDICATED cohiba selection.

but alas. im a poor working stiff, and paying my way through college. So the room will have to wait.
Until then, cohibas will have their place in my humidor.. but as a very special cigar... something to be enjoyed on birthdays, celebrations, or tuesday nights when im feeling blue..

not to mention they make fantastic gifts. A PAM is nice and all, but giving a COHIBA really says something special... The $$ value is close to the same, but theres something about the mystery, the forbidden fruit of the ISOM that makes it THAT MUCH BETTER.

-hyp


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Klugs said it best... if you like 'em, there one of the best in the world, if not... well there you go!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> IF you like Cohibas they are. If you don't, well then no.
> 
> _This message brought to you by the "I like to state the obvious" coalition._


:tpd: Tis totally subjective, so try some others if it still seems like a mystery to you after the lone Siglo II. One stick probably isn't enough to judge the entire brand. I for one have been enjoying the hell out of my box of Siglo IIIs...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The new sig II tubos are one of my favorite fresh cigars.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> The new sig II tubos are one of my favorite fresh cigars.


Smokin' one of those from you right now. Mmmmmmmmm. Only complaint is the draw; but you'll have that sometimes. The flavor is more than making up for it!!! Thanks, Dave!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I likes em


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

CoRo's anyone??? One of the best IMO.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I've only had one Cohiba, it was a fresh Cohiba Siglo I while in Norway.


One of the best cigars that I have ever had. Period.

Probably had a lot to do with my mood and the environment....being in Norway with my best friends on a veranda overlooking the Norwegian Suburbs, perfect weather...everything.

Had a great citrus spice...my "Norwegian Mother" (the lady who took us in her home for our vacation---wonderful people) said it smelled "like Christmas". Absolutely spicy, zingy, twangy cigar. 

Will I pay for a box sometime soon?

Yes.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I likes em


:tpd: :dr


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The ones I've had have been good. Still for the $ better value to be had elsewhere IMHO (YMMV)


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I really like them and if you are new to the brand, I would get a box of Siglo I and smoke them gradually to watch the progression - it just keeps getting better. Now there are certainly others that just do not like the taste new or old. I have some '05 Sig Is and they are in a bit of a flat period right now but having tried some with more years, I cannot wait for the end result.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> IF you like Cohibas they are. If you don't, well then no.
> 
> _This message brought to you by the "I like to state the obvious" coalition._


This just in... A panel of researches released a statement that says, "water quenches your thirst." lol.. "State the obvious coalition":r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

the ones in glass top boxes are the best...:ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

SDmate said:


> the ones in glass top boxes are the best...:ss


:r  
I've yet to have a REAL Cohiba, but as with most anything involving taste...It's very subjective as others have stated. Only you can truly decide if they are worth it to you.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I really like them, but it's hard to justify the price. Some recent sales made that a little easier though.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I love Cohibas, specially Siglo VI's.
They are awesome.
Are they worth the price of admission?
That is a conversation solely based on financial ability.
If you have it, not overpriced.
If you don't have it, very overpriced.

For me, at one point, I had it and therefore they were not overpriced as I bought a crap load of them.
Today, they are very overpriced.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> IF you like Cohibas they are. If you don't, well then no.
> 
> _This message brought to you by the "I like to state the obvious" coalition._


:tpd:

Cohibas are great cigar if you have a lot of money.:2

ATL


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I love Cohibas, specially Siglo VI's.
> They are awesome.
> Are they worth the price of admission?
> That is a conversation solely based on financial ability.
> ...


I think Cohibas are the best cigars on the market. Rightly they are more expensive.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Cohibas like the Partagas, Montecristos, RyJs have a distinctive taste that if they are not sick, will give you a ton of flavor. My personal favorite is the Corona Especiales from 98 and 99. Lately though, I've gone through boxes of Sig II and Sig Vs from 04 and 05 and they are smoking well! 

They are expensive but they're worth the price!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cigarflip said:


> My personal favorite is the Corona Especiales from 98 and 99.


 Love dem CCEs! Enjoyed the 99s. Certain boxes of the 01s are quite good, too.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I had a Cohiba Siglo IV the other night that was extraoridinary. I don't know what year it was though, but I'm guessing fairly young.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I had a Cohiba Siglo IV the other night that was extraoridinary. I don't know what year it was though, but I'm guessing fairly young.


Siglos rock. The I's and VI's are two that I've had right out of the box and they're wonderful. Plus they have all the characteristics to age well.

IMO the IV's and V's needed some time...I've got a few sleeping.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cohibas rock my socks!!!

I'm a huge fan and when I can afford it I splurge on a box or two. Big fan of the Lancero's, Sig III's and IV's. There are many great smokes in the line but those are my faves at the moment.

Worth the $$$ if you enjoy the flavor profile.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> The I's and VI's are two that I've had right out of the box and they're wonderful.


Absolutely - the first VI I had was a young'un and it totally rocked. I've been working my way through an '05 box of I's for the last couple of months and without exception they've been tasty.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

A little older discussion:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9666


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

The only ones that i have had were from the Fredster and they were vintage .
And they were amazing. 

Mike


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

whiteboard said:


> If you can get some with four years age or more or you want to age them, they are worth the coin, IMO. If you are buying new production and intend to smoke them now, you will be better served by buying something else.


Great advice. If you want to smoke something young from 05 or 06 there are cigars that taste half way decent. Hoyo DC, JL #2, Hoyo Epi #1, are a few examples of cigars that are smokable young. Cohibas are not good young IMO. I know of no experienced smokers that like them young, and you will be throwing you're money away for the extra $$$. When properly aged they have a very unique taste that some like and some don't. For me I love them. I can literally smoke any of them with age and be happy, but my favs are: Lanceros,Esplendidos,Siglo IV, and Siglo V.


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

If you can wait for a few years, then they are worth the price.

cohibaguy


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

For me, they are excellent, however, every box of Cohibas contains as many weak and poorly blended cigars as any regular production box of havana cigars, IMPO. For the extra cost, I would think that the blends and construction would be very highly monitored and tested. Alas, they are not. But with all cigars from Cuba, time does pay dividends, and if you have the money and the time, everyone should own at least one box. Personally, I count Cohiba as about 4 percent of my total collection. They are an excellent change of pace, celebration cigar, schmooze gift, whatever. Just don't go overboard.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> For me, they are excellent, however, every box of Cohibas contains as many weak and poorly blended cigars as any regular production box of havana cigars, IMPO. For the extra cost, I would think that the blends and construction would be very highly monitored and tested. Alas, they are not. But with all cigars from Cuba, time does pay dividends, and if you have the money and the time, everyone should own at least one box. Personally, I count Cohiba as about 4 percent of my total collection. They are an excellent change of pace, celebration cigar, schmooze gift, whatever. Just don't go overboard.


I agree they are no different than any other Cuban cigar as far as quality. Really they don't pay special attention to any cigars. I've had cigars from limited Humidors that cost a fortune that don't draw. What you do get in Cohiba is some first class tobacco that undergoes a longer fermentation that gives you a unique taste no other Cuban cigar has. To me it is worth the extra $$$ because this taste appeals to me a lot. Some may think this unique taste is not worth it. another reason I like them is Cohibas age very, very well. When they are aged say 10-15 years this is my favorite brand. Under 10 years Cohiba is down the list a bit, but still in the regular rotation.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Most of the occasional cigar smokers I know that have tried a SigI or SigII with at least a year on them burn them to 1/2" and ask for another. I have had some SigII's that were average, but I have had some SigI's dated 5/05 that are just starting to come into their prime. Delicious and spicy - one of my buddies said he could taste the ocean in them, much like I can taste some salty profiles in an Islay scotch. I dont disagree, I have had a couple that reminded me of the surf for some reason.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Fredster said:


> Great advice. If you want to smoke something young from 05 or 06 there are cigars that taste half way decent. Hoyo DC, JL #2, Hoyo Epi #1, are a few examples of cigars that are smokable young. Cohibas are not good young IMO. I know of no experienced smokers that like them young, and you will be throwing you're money away for the extra $$$. When properly aged they have a very unique taste that some like and some don't. For me I love them. I can literally smoke any of them with age and be happy, but my favs are: Lanceros,Esplendidos,Siglo IV, and Siglo V.


I was just going to say nobody has mentioned the Lanceros, IMO hard to find a better cigar anywhere.:2


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

hyper_dermic said:


> ..
> If i won the lottery. i would have an entire room filled with premium smokes, and in that room i would have a DEDICATED cohiba selection.


I have had that dream too my friend! :dr


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I've had only one Siglo I (I wrote a review about it in the habanos section), it was an amazing smoke, in my review I forgot to comment about the aroma-the aroma was so strong and smelled so good!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I have not had a Cohiba yet but, I intend to very soon :ss Once I do, I will post my observations.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

That has to be the first time I ever made a blanket observation about quality that Fred and I didn't disagree on. He is mellowing or I am getting right.
It IS sad that when you lay out that kind of cash, that there could be a few cigars in a box that really disappoint, for whatever reason. But the bottom line is, There is no cigar in the world that comes close to these in prestige, flavor, aging quality, aroma, buzz-smile,..the list goes on and on. The simple fact is, if you can afford to drop an occasional pile of cash on something special, you have to go to Cohiba. If you cannot afford that, you are lucky in that almost any marca offers wonderful moments from time to time. Just as Cohiba can have some dogs in every box, the revers is also true with RyJ,
Bolivar, especially Partagas, ERDM. There is just as good a chance that your
200 dollar box of non-Cohibas will contain 2-3 cigars that are as good as any
Cohiba, with perhaps a different profile, but with flavors that make you tilt your head, look at the cigar and go "Damn, what is that flavor and where is it coming from." The best cigar I ever smoked was a BBF from Windsor that tasted like the Best Cohiba I ever had. No cigar since that day EVER came close. It was just one of those cigars that accidentally contained the right combination of leaves, draw and age, I guess.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Love them, I just can't get them with any regularity at all. So when I do get one or two here and there, I save them for extremely special occasions (which I would do even if I could pick up a fiver here and there, because of the expense).


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i am thoroughly impressed with the robustos, always have em in the humi. even made someone else a CoRo fan...funnymantrip.


----------

